

YCNews down? - sabhishek

I was not able to access YC since last 1 hr. Was it a planned downtime?
======
pg
We got more memory installed on the server.

------
Tichy
If YC news is down, how did you post that article? ;-)

~~~
sabhishek
I have backend access ;-)

------
djonesx
The sky is falling!!!

------
lst
Yes, thoroughly planned by Kismet.

